# Προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού ΙΚΑ-ΕΤΑΜ για μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες



## socratisv (May 17, 2014)

"Κριτήριο για την επιλογή του Αναδόχου-ων μεταφραστή-ων είναι η χαμηλότερη τιμή ανά μεταφρασμένη λέξη"
σελίδα 37, Κείμενο προκήρυξης

Δεν είδα καμία αναφορά σε προβλεπόμενο όγκο σελίδων ή λέξεων, ούτε όμως πώς η χαμηλότερη τιμή ανά μεταφρασμένη λέξη μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει ποιοτικό αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Dimi (May 17, 2014)

Την προηγούμενη ο προηγούμενος την πήρε με προσφορά 0.01 έως 0.02... το όνομά του βρίσκεται στη διαύγεια (να μην σας τα δίνω όλα).


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2014)

Αν η μεταφραστική εταιρεία έδωσε προσφορά 0,02, πόσα έδωσε στους μεταφραστές; Μήπως τους έβαλε να πληρώνουν αντί να πληρώνονται; Ή δεν συμμετείχαν μεταφραστικές εταιρείες;


----------



## Dimi (May 17, 2014)

Σωστά, σε αυτή την τιμή ήδη αγοράζεις εσύ τη δουλειά αντί να την πληρώνεσαι. Δεν ξέρω πώς δουλεύει ο κύριος, ούτε πώς και ποιοι δουλεύουν για τον κύριο. Αν βγάλω το νόμιμο περιθώριο κέρδους του, αν βγάλω τη φορολόγηση του 55% εφόσον ο μεταφραστής φορολογείται, μένουν 0,0025 με 0,005 (δηλαδή 2,5 ευρώ με 5 ευρώ τις 1000 λέξεις)... έκανα σωστά τους υπολογισμούς; Δεν είναι το φόρτε μου.


----------



## Dimi (May 17, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Ή δεν συμμετείχαν μεταφραστικές εταιρείες;



Μα μεταφραστική εταιρεία είναι... ειδικευμένη να χτυπάει προκηρύξεις δημοσίου. Οι μεμονωμένοι μεταφραστές προσπάθησαν να δώσουν αξιοπρεπείς τιμές.


----------



## rogne (May 17, 2014)

Dimi, αν βλέπω καλά εδώ, οι τιμές σε σύμβαση του 2012 ήταν αρκετά υψηλότερες, με την εξαίρεση των γερμανικών (που φαντάζει παράξενο, εκτός αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο ανάδοχος δεν τα έδωσε υπεργολαβία τα γερμανικά κείμενα ή ότι οι μεταφραστές από γερμανικά δουλεύουν τα τελευταία χρόνια για την ψυχή της μανούλας τους...). Και πάλι, βέβαια, αν δεχτούμε ότι όλες οι άλλες γλώσσες "εξυπηρετήθηκαν" από υπεργολάβους, μιλάμε για ανθυποψίχουλα.


----------



## socratisv (May 17, 2014)

Dimi said:


> Μα μεταφραστική εταιρεία είναι... ειδικευμένη να χτυπάει προκηρύξεις δημοσίου. Οι μεμονωμένοι μεταφραστές προσπάθησαν να δώσουν αξιοπρεπείς τιμές.


Το ερώτημα είναι αν τα επαγγελματικά σωματεία είναι ενήμερα και τι σκοπεύουν να κάνουν, αν δεν έχουν κάνει ήδη κάτι.


----------



## Dimi (May 17, 2014)

rogne αυτό που βλέπεις είναι συμπληρωματική 2,5 μηνών και όχι η ετήσια για προϋπολογισμό 300.000 περίπου. Εκεί εγώ είδα τι είχε δώσει αρχικά για να βγάλει τους άλλους εκτός. Αυτό εδώ είναι η πραγματική. Enjoy http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/Β43Φ4691ΩΓ-ΩΔΘ .


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2014)

Στο παραπάνω διαβάζω (άρθρο 3, παρ. 1, σελ. 6):

Η τιμή που δίδει στην προσφορά του ο Ανάδοχος είναι, ελεύθερη από κάθε επιβάρυνση, ανά μεταφρασμένη λέξη. Στην έννοια λέξη δε περιλαμβάνονται τα άρθρα που περιέχει ένα ρέον κείμενο, τα σημεία στίξεως και οι αριθμοί και κατά συνέπεια δε θα χρεώνονται.

Σε συμβάσεις θα ήταν καλό όλα τα αρνητικά μόρια να είναι *δεν*. Έτσι δεν θα υπήρχε κίνδυνος να παρερμηνευτεί το λανθασμένο «στην έννοια λέξη *δε* περιλαμβάνονται». Αλλά, επί της ουσίας: έχουν λογισμικό που αυτόματα αφαιρεί από το μέτρημα τα άρθρα και τους αριθμούς;

Για τις τιμές, το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει μεγάλο ποσοστό επανάληψης από ένα σημείο και πέρα. Και οι μνήμες είναι, όπως είπαμε, κάτι που εκμεταλλεύεται το γραφείο.


----------



## Dimi (May 17, 2014)

Η τιμή προσφοράς δεν έχει σχέση με την επαναληψιμότητα. Δίνεις τιμή νέας λέξης. Αν θέλεις, δίνεις ποσοστό για άλλα. Φυσικά, δεν θεωρώ ότι αυτό δικαιολογεί την προσφορά. Αυτό που τη δικαιολογεί είναι 300.000 το έτος. Ονομάζεται απλά price dumping. Επίσης, το αντικείμενο είναι ιατρικές γνωματεύσεις. Για όποιον έχει δουλέψει με αυτά τα έγγραφα, ξέρει πόσο δύσκολα είναι, ειδικά αν πρόκειται για χειρόγραφα.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

...
Για το #9: Άσε που στην πρώτη εμφάνισή του στην πρόταση, το «δε*ν*» είναι υποχρεωτικό, χάριν ευφωνίας πριν το _πι _του _περιλαμβάνονται_.




ΙΚΑ/ΕΤΑΜ said:


> (άρθρο 3, παρ. 1, σελ. 6):
> 
> Η τιμή που δίδει στην προσφορά του ο Ανάδοχος είναι, ελεύθερη από κάθε επιβάρυνση, ανά μεταφρασμένη λέξη. Στην έννοια λέξη δε περιλαμβάνονται *τα άρθρα* που περιέχει ένα ρέον κείμενο, τα σημεία στίξεως και *οι αριθμοί* και κατά συνέπεια δε θα χρεώνονται.





daeman said:


> Snappy answers (to stupid comments about translation)
> ...
> 
> “We pay on the basis of 1500-character pages, but we don’t count spaces. You don’t have to translate the spaces, so we don’t pay for them.”
> ...


Φαντάσου τέτοιο κείμενο χωρίς άρθρα και αριθμούς.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Για το #9: Άσε που στην πρώτη εμφάνισή του στην πρόταση, το «δε*ν*» είναι υποχρεωτικό, χάριν ευφωνίας πριν το _πι _του _περιλαμβάνονται_.


Αυτό λέω: ότι, με το λάθος που έγινε (το ν που λείπει), δεν θα το διαβάσεις σαν αρνητικό μόριο αν δεν διαβάσεις πρώτα ολόκληρη την πρόταση και καταλάβεις από το νόημα ότι είναι λάθος.

Dimi, αν δουλεύουν από χειρόγραφα, οι μνήμες θα βοηθάνε μόνο σαν λεξικά. Αλλά το κομμάτι αποκρυπτογράφησης χειρόγραφων γνωματεύσεων: :scared:


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

...
Α, ΟΚ, σόρι. Όσο για το σκόνταμμα, αυτό ακριβώς έπαθα στη δεύτερη άρνηση και χρειάστηκε να γυρίσω στην πρώτη για να βγάλω άκρη.


----------



## rogne (May 28, 2014)

socratisv said:


> Το ερώτημα είναι αν τα επαγγελματικά σωματεία είναι ενήμερα και τι σκοπεύουν να κάνουν, αν δεν έχουν κάνει ήδη κάτι.



http://www.smed.gr/2014/05/blog-post_28.html


----------

